# Drying wood



## JLS (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I live in an area of fruit trees and would like to use some prunings for pens or small turnings. I am a relatively new to turning. My question is: what steps do I need to take to age/dry the wood properly? Woods like: apple, pear, cherry, cot. I can get em all for nothing during the winter pruning season. I can imagine some great pieces. Or, is this a bad idea? Any tips would be appreciated. Or please direct me to a thread about this. Thanks so much!


----------



## KenV (Jun 10, 2015)

John -  There are good news and bad news with fruit tree trimmings.

You have much of the good news already figured out.  The down side is that fruit tree wood wants to crack, and branch wood more so.   The branch wood is stressed in that the bottom of the branch is in compression and the top in tension.  When you cut and relieve that tension, it likes to move.

Branches have pith and it is generally not centered.  Much of the cracking is radial from the pith, and it is best to cut the pith out.  Big enough branches you can get pen blanks between the radial cracks.   So by cutting out through the pith you get fewer cracks but expect some.

I cut extra long, and paint the ends with wood sealer (wax emulsion).  The literature says it is better than paint for sealing, and my experience is similar.  Any moisture retarding coating is better than nothing.  

Cracked branches can still be used to turn -- may be nothing more than multi centered christmas ornaments (David Reed Smith did an article in American Woodturner several years back on turned trees).  

Have fun and be patient -


----------



## JLS (Jun 10, 2015)

Ken 
Thanks for the tips. I did make one a while back and loved how it turned out. Not sure how long it will hold up. Used BLO and CA finish. I cut it the branch (midpoint), kept it in my heated shop for about 6 months with the exposed ends glued with plain wood glue. Think 6 months is enough?  
What this is all about is: I really don't want to be making anything that will be falling apart (with reasonable care) in a year.
Thanks for taking the time to respond. I know everyone is busy.


----------



## 79spitfire (Jun 10, 2015)

I've used Apple, and it's well worth the effort. I screwed up and left the cuttings sit out and dry without sealing the ends and lost 2/3 or more of the branches to splitting. (used them for BBQ!) You really want to be sure the smaller branches are dry before turning. If they change shape after you've turned them it will surely ruin your project.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 10, 2015)

Fruit wood does tend to crack so make sure it is good and dry - I go for 5-6% moisture content.  I cut the blanks a little oversize and soak in DNA for 5-6 days - then let it air out 5-6 days and get what I am looking for!


----------



## thunderwear (Apr 20, 2016)

Keithbyrd,

Question, is DNA Denatured Alcohol?  Thanks!


----------

